# The Three Amigos



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

These three bucks were named "The Three Amigos." They were taken near Lusk, Wyo.





































Well here is the story. This hunt took place with Chairbound Hunters in Wyoming. Dan (who is in the middle) arrive a day earlier and killed his buck that morning at 7:30am. He double lunged him at 150 yds and the buck rolled down in a deep ravine and they finally got him out. Kelly and I arrived in Wheatland about 2:00pm and after we got all checked in, and unpacked then we took off with Big Al to Lusk for the evening hunt. We only saw little bucks, but we had great hopes for the following morning after seeing Dan's buck.

The next morning Kelly had a hard time getting out of bed so we got there a little late and we saw a huge buck bolting into a canyon over the opening prairie. We then saw several smaller bucks. The area that we were hunting is open prairies. Some deep ravines and the occasional Plateau. The bucks bed down in the shade under cliffs, or in ravines since there is very few trees. We glassed until about noon and then we went into town and ate lunch. We hung out town for while and then headed back out in the afternoon. In the afternoon we spotted 20 cow elk and 1 5x6. It was awesome because the guide said there has been elk in this area for several years. We then decided to head west on a small dirt road where the bucks usually bed down after feeding in the morning. As we were going down the road then a coyote jumped up, but we didnt shoot incase some deer were bedded in the little ravine where we were heading. As we got to the ravine then out jumped a great buck, and Kelly shot him, and he ran about 20 yds and died. (He's the buck that has eyeguards like a whitetail).

The next morning we left Kelly at the hotel since he had a hard time getting up in the morning, and we set out after my buck. We arrived at the ranch, and we went down the road a little way and out jumped a 20 inch 4x4. We looked at him for awhile and then the sun started coming up and we spotted a great buck on the far hillside so we quickly drove over to him and pulled the truck sideways and I shot the buck right in the heart at 250 yds. He ran up the hill and fell down. We gave a lot of high fives and took pictures. It was an AWESOME hunt!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! Those are some dandy bucks coyoteslayer!

Let's here the details...

sawsman


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff, nice bucks.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Very Nice CS.... Looks like you had a great time!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great bucks and great story. nice going.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

You guys sure bag a bunch of cool unique deer. Congrats on the success.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

GREAT BUCKS!! PROPS TO YOU GUYS!!


----------

